# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Virtual: Soloing and Improvising Workshop with Joe K. Walsh and S

## NewsFetcher

On tap from our workshop/camps calendar: 

July 15, 2020 - Virtual: Soloing and Improvising Workshop with Joe K. Walsh and Scott Nygaard, Fairfax, CA

See event details...

For a full list of all known future mandolin workshops and camps, visit the Mandolin Cafe's comprehensive Workshop and Camps page.

 Subscribe to the Cafe's workshop news feed using this link.

----------

